# Furacão Nicole



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2016 às 20:56)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1 hhá 1 hora
*Model has Hurricane Nicole at 953 mb on approach to Bermuda.*











11 retweets13 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2016 às 22:13)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  1 minhá 1 minuto
*BREAKING: A #hurricane watch has been issued for #Bermuda in advance of #Nicole.* Here's the latest: http://wxch.nl/2dfY0Sh


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2016 às 23:29)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1 hHá 1 hora
*HWRF 06z and 12z showed a direct or close hit on Bermuda by rapidly intensifying Hurricane Nicole*










0 resposta24 retweets17 curtiram


*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1 hHá 1 hora
*Quite likely Hurricane Nicole reaches major status ... perhaps Category 4 as it heads past Bahama ... currently 70-knots (Cat 1)*





0 resposta11 retweets17 curtiram


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2016 às 15:22)

Já há precipitação associada ao ciclone nas Bermudas:






O portal deles (IM das Bermudas) é bem apetrechado de produtos variados.

O ciclone tem aumentado bastante de tamanho...






... e deverá continuar a fazê-lo:


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2016 às 21:03)

O furacão desloca-se lentamente. O dia de amanhã será certamente longo. O olho deverá atingir/passar perto da ilha por volta das 15h locais (+3 nos Açores e +4 no restante território português).

Poderão ocorrer ondas acima dos 9 metros...






... que deverão ocorrer perto da preia-mar.

Baixa-Mar: 00:36 e 12:55
Preia-Mar: 06:50 e *19:13*
(ilha de St. George; hora local)


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2016 às 02:54)

Satélite e radar:






IM das Bermudas: http://www.weather.bm/index.asp e/ou https://twitter.com/hashtag/Nicole?src=hash


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 10:12)

A Nicole a quem não lhe davam grande futuro lado a lado com o poderoso Matthew vai fazendo o seu caminho e já é um Major de Categoria 4 com ventos sustentados de 215km/h, chuvas torrenciais e um poderoso storm surge que já está a ameaçar as Bermudas.



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 130837
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2016 às 10:23)

Breaking911 Weather &#8207;@B911Weather 9m
9 minutes ago
*
Breaking911 Weather Retweeted Breaking911 Weather
No Category 4 hurricane has ever hit Bermuda in the NHC historical record - @EricBlake12 #Nicole*


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 12:03)

As condições já são um pouco hostis nas Bermudas, 

http://www.earthcam.com/world/bermuda/pembroke/?cam=bermuda


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2016 às 14:01)




----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 14:24)

Parece estar bastante agressivo pelas Bermudas..

http://www.weather.bm/tools/graphics.asp?name=WEBCAMERA&user=

Rajadas sempre superiores a 120km/h

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=Bermuda+International,+Bermuda


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 14:40)

Até a barraca abana !








https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISMITHSP3#history


----------



## ruka (13 Out 2016 às 14:57)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISMITHSS5


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2016 às 15:06)

Ao contrário do que estava previsto, não só o furacão não enfraqueceu, chegando como C3 às Bermudas, como o olho passará ligeiramente mais a leste.






Pearl Island fica no sudoeste do país/arquipélago.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2016 às 15:20)

Orion disse:


> Pearl Island fica no sudoeste do país/arquipélago.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2016 às 15:26)

Lá na Bermuda ainda tentaram lançar uma sonda. Coitada, não durou muito.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2016 às 16:43)

O olho evitou a ilha:
















E verificou-se uma alteração brusca na direção e intensidade do vento:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2016 às 17:11)




----------



## JCARL (13 Out 2016 às 18:09)

Bermudas em directo:

http://www.earthcam.com/world/bermuda/pembroke/?cam=bermuda


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2016 às 12:14)

Após "passar a ferro" as Bermudas a Nicole continua o seu caminho e continuará como Cat1 durante mais algum tempo.

5-Day Track 











https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2016/Hurricane-Nicole?map=sat


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2016 às 12:45)

Os vídeos amadores do Matthew e da Nicole destes últimos dias demonstram bem o poder deste fenómeno que são os Furacões, já sabemos obviamente dos seus efeitos destrutivos mas nunca me canso de ver esta força da Natureza em acção.






Source - https://twitter.com/hashtag/Bermuda?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 19:09)

*Rare Hurricane Hits Bermuda*



> This year’s hurricane season has proven to be a busy one in the western hemisphere. “The Atlantic has had more major hurricane days in 2016 than in 2012 thru 2015 combined,” wrote meteorologist Philip Klotzbach of Colorado State University in a tweet.



http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=88918&src=nha


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 19:31)




----------



## Orion (15 Out 2016 às 19:05)

Não é todos os dias em que se vê um furacão quase estacionário a latitudes relativamente elevadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 10:16)

*Michael Watkins* ‏@watkinstrack  4 hHá 4 horasOakland Park, FL
Unbelievable - the tail of #Nicole extends all the way to South Florida, 30 degrees west (1800 miles) west of its current position





0 resposta12 retweets12 curtiram


*Tropical Forecats* ‏@tropicalforcast  5 hHá 5 horas
#Nicole at 40° latitude but retains tropical attributes.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 19:06)

Não há GOES-R nem imagens a cores. Como consequência trabalha-se com o que há. Tal como os modelos indicavam, a Nicole transformou-se numa tempestade colossal para os padrões das latitudes médias do Atl. Norte (animações danosas para os planos móveis):


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2016 às 01:11)

Nicole tem uma área de abrangência de ventos com força de TT extraordinária! É mesmo incrível.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 00:37)

E... termina a saga...


----------

